# Knees hurting from horse stance



## qianfeng (May 20, 2014)

Just recently i felt my knee hurt a little after horse stance and some other stance practice. i wont be seeing my teacher for about 2 weeks so i was wondering if anyone has any advice on this. Should i still do the stance training everyday or every say two days? I just started kungfu btw almost 1 months.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 20, 2014)

First decipher if its joint and tendon pain or if its just sore muscles then take it easy for a couple of days till you feel comfortable training again. 

In my opinion one of the key things in stance training is your toe and knee alignment. Your knee should be pointing in the same direction as your toes especially in the cat and bow stances so check your front and rear legs in those stance and make sure the knee is aligned with the toe. 

You can look at most pro sport knee injuries especially foot ball and see most of the time the toe is pointed in one direction well the knee gets taken another direction causing the injury. 

Since your a beginner get the structure of the stance down first then take it slow with pushing the stances. 

You have many years of training to perfect them but you won't be able to if you kill your knees in the beginning of your training.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2014)

qianfeng said:


> Just recently i felt my knee hurt a little after horse stance and some other stance practice. i wont be seeing my teacher for about 2 weeks so i was wondering if anyone has any advice on this. Should i still do the stance training everyday or every say two days? I just started kungfu btw almost 1 months.


That is just weakness leaving the body. Practice this stance as often as you can,


----------



## qianfeng (May 20, 2014)

i dont know how to make my knees not point to my toes in a bow stane sounds painful if i did... Baji doesnt have a cat stance i believe after googling it


----------



## donald1 (May 20, 2014)

you could probably try to get the answer on whats happening with your knee. maybe basic stretches would help, you could work on basic stretches and go a little further as you get more confident. it could be practiced at home when you have free time. i wouldnt use it right away but maybe start looking into Chinese medicine


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 20, 2014)

qianfeng said:


> i dont know how to make my knees not point to my toes in a bow stane sounds painful if i did... Baji doesnt have a cat stance i believe after googling it



Baji :hmm:......If it is joint pain...stop standing in horse stance or stand a little higher until you see your teacher and then talk with him. He should be able to correct your stance...if it is muscle pain then you will just have to deal with it until it stops...but talk with your teacher first


----------



## jks9199 (May 20, 2014)

If it's not just muscle soreness, it sounds like you really need your teacher to assess and correct your stance.  I suspect that your body alignment isn't right, and that's putting strain on your knee.  Often, very small changes are all that's needed.  You might try not getting as deep or low in the stance as a temporary measure.


----------



## qianfeng (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help, the pain is not too bad a lot bettar than yesterday, it only hurts a little when putting a lot of pressure on it like walking up stairs. I looked at my self doin the stances looked like I laws leaning forward so that probs put more strain on my knee. I just put honghuayou over my knees pretty sure that would help,


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> If it's not just muscle soreness, it sounds like you really need your teacher to assess and correct your stance.  I suspect that your body alignment isn't right, and that's putting strain on your knee.  Often, very small changes are all that's needed.  You might try not getting as deep or low in the stance as a temporary measure.


I respect and agree with this; however, it may just be strain on the joint for lack of muscle conditioning.


----------

